# Has anyone seen Inferno?



## Bobby2shots (Aug 24, 2021)

Have any among you seen Inferno lately? He hasn't posted in 4 days, which is unusual for him. Apparently, he hasn't been well lately, and I thought we could get together to offer some support. I tried sending a private message, and no response.


----------



## Pie (Aug 24, 2021)

I read something he posted (as per usual, detailed and informative) a few days ago. Best wishes @inferno, I hope you’re doing well, or just ok at least.


----------



## dafox (Aug 24, 2021)

@inferno 
Hope you are well!


----------



## gregfisk (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, he is a self proclaimed anti-vaxxer. I really hope he didn’t get the virus and that he’s okay.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 24, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> Well, he is a self proclaimed anti-vaxxer. I really hope he didn’t get the virus and that he’s okay.



He last posted Friday the 19th, and said he had been away on vacation, but also, that he was dealing with a bad and lingering cough for the last 3 months. His doctor apparently said he didn't have Covid.

Here's hoping you get better soon Inferno, wherever you are.


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello guys i'm still alive. 

let me tell you a little story. around christmas i got some weird **** where my pulse was very high and my blood pressure around 150. i narrowed it down to too high noradrenaline levels. basically ptsd. that one kinda disappeard by itself after 2 months or so. this was really really bad ****.

then now maybe 3-4 months ago i had some kind of influenza. yeeah i was sick for a week. then it went away. but then 1 week after. i felt some kind of **** completely infecting one of my lungs. then 2 days after it spread to the other lung. and this basically put me at 25% capacity. no energy to do anything.
but no coughing, none of that normal cold/influenza symptoms.

i was thinking: this is how corona feels. i thought i had corona.

well went to the hospital and did about 5-6 blood tests. i dont have any onging virus or bacerial infection. i dont have any corona antiibodies. i dont have cancer (i think), i dont have antibodies for molds. lung x-ray showed nothing at all. and then a few weeks ago at work i sttarted getting really really ill. it flet like i couldn't breathe at all. and i had to go home. i rida bike to and from work.

i was thinking maybe i have water/fluid in my lungs? so on my way home i did very deep breathing, to try get water out of my lungs if i had that. and this actually worked. i became a lot better after his. but i can still FEEL this **** in my lungs. yeah its still there.

i still have some weird symptoms where it feels like my heart does an extra stroke maybe once a minute or if its my lungs that kinda refuses to expand and needs to be kickstarted with an impulse, i dont know what it is. 

i think all this is caused my airborne mycotoxins from the black mold that grows in my house roof. its basically outside but i think this **** gets inside too somehow.

i also got a new doctors appointment. in like 6 months. lol. 

i dont think this will kill me but it degrades my energy very much, and any motivation to do anything. since it feels like i can't breathe.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 30, 2021)

See a cardiologist?


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> See a cardiologist?



yeah i will have to escalate this obviously.


----------



## luuogle (Aug 30, 2021)

Possibly get the mold removed.


----------



## esoo (Aug 30, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> See a cardiologist?



I second this. Some of what you are talking about can come with heart rhythm issues (speaking from experience)


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 30, 2021)

ah sad to hear you've not been feeling well. get well soon!


----------



## inferno (Sep 24, 2021)

i thought i should give you guys an update. for those who are interested. which i guess is like 5.

so i went to the doctor and tested a few things with my lungs. did a lung x-ray, and many blood tests, and corona tests, and antibody tests for corona, molds and many other things.

now i was to do spirometry test, this week, this is a lung test. but when i went there to do the test thee doctor was home sick. and i figured when i got there i would tell them about my heart/chest problems.

so i told my coworkers about this and they pretty much forced me to go to the ER to have this checked up. so i went there (and i was alone in the entire ER, no ****). and they did an ekg. they did lots of blood tests. ultrasound of my lungs, ultrasound of my heart. and then more blood tests. to eliminate an ongoing heart infarction or past infarction. and they also told me the ekg would have shown this.

so basically they find nothing. and it gets worse, according to all their tests i'm about the most healthy human in the entire fukn area. on paper at least. but it feels like i'm about to die any second now. however they assured me i'm probably not gonna die in next few days considering all the measured data.

---------------

i asked them about corona. could i have had corona, and this is long term corona? i dont have any corona antibodies. and obviously not any ongoing corona. they are not excluding it. since corona is full of surprises they said (since its most likely a fukn biow---on). and i've also read that about 5-7% of gen pop will not even develop antibodies after corona. t-cells take care of it.

-------------------

however. i have gotten a bit better. i'd say about 80% of my lung infection issues are gone now.

and also the weird **** where my heart (or lungs/diaphragm muscle, i dont know whats causing this) basically shuts off to then suddenly restarts, making me feel like i'm dying for a brief period has decreased in frequency. from maybe once a minute or once every 2 minutes (and maybe once every 2-5 minutes when i try to sleep in my bed). to now maybe once every 30 minutes or even once an hour. and also my chest pain/pressure has decreased by a good amount.

---snip---


----------



## gregfisk (Sep 24, 2021)

Have you ever thought, I’m serious about this, that what is wrong with you now may have been caused by one or more of the many experimental drugs you’ve taken in your life? I’m not judging at all, I promise. But, when you take drugs that aren’t regulated you really have no idea what you’re up against. Hopefully whatever is going on with you can be figured out by a good Dr. Our bodies are complex to say the least and we really have no idea what we are doing to them when we ingest different types of substances. I have a blood disorder that isn’t all that rare, but it took almost 60 years before I was given the only test that lets the Drs. know that I have it. It almost killed me which is why I was finally given the test but think of all of the people my age who, because of our age have issues and don’t know what’s wrong with them.


----------



## BillHanna (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah. Out of genuine concern for a human; I wish you would stop. Maybe at least until the new year?


----------



## Rangen (Sep 24, 2021)

inferno said:


> i thought i should give you guys an update. for those who are interested. which i guess is like 5.



6. I haven't said anything, but I've been following along and sympathizing. We all have our burdens to bear, but your load seems extraordinarily heavy. I hope you find a path to good health.


----------



## rickbern (Sep 24, 2021)

7. Been following silently, but I’ve been checking in..


----------



## Jville (Sep 25, 2021)

8


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 25, 2021)

Stress, can be a silent killer.


----------



## rob (Sep 25, 2021)

9. 
Sound like you are going through a rough time and i hope things are on the improve health wise.
Stay safe man, and if things ever feel too overwhelming maybe you can reach out for some support/counseling.

Kindest Regards.
Rob.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 25, 2021)

9-10

Ever looked into Hypochondria, psychosomatic effects thereof, and psychological affects thereof?

Seen thousand different reasonings towards trying to free base seeds. Or not really, just snorting your regular coke, you know. Smoking and dropping acid and cracking-freebasing-whatever.

Few are usually attached with medicating. I mean, waouw, how stupid can this sounds, but it's true. Since I mean, medicating physical problems. As for medicating psychological pain, yeah it's all of it. And creating physical affects needed to be remedied out of it. But threathen them with any serious concern for health and they'll coward just like anybody else, until they're not aware enough by then, which IF they are they couldn't post something like you did still. Physically, NOR mentally, couldn't.

Nor is "the feeling of dying" any meaningful if it can get "like 10-20x in intensity" afterwards of being felt like dying. I never felt like dying except two times, and both where unexpected and dire road accidents, one with me at the wheel, one with my friend at it. But I've felt real ****ing bad with health in my life, believe me.

Not judging. I can't care who you are out of KKF, as much as I want to. How could I truthfully? Are these words of magnification, or a true severing from the basic reptilian compelling of staying alive?

I'm glad you have coworkers for sure. I'd like you to get co-unseling. You need to get rid of what it is driving you towards medical anxiety and self destruction so much. It goes beyond drugs. Drugs are what allows you to so freely feel anxiety so much toward any real physical symptom.

Sorry. Like you really. Said it from the onset of my presence here on KKF. So as much as I can't really care what you do out of KKF, if I don't see you around here anymore suddenly, I will feel forever bad somehow. Add me up with seemingly a few concerned members, and suddenly you have a small crowd of concerned people. If it's worth nothing to you, it seems to be worth something to that crowd.


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 25, 2021)

sorry to hear your health issues. I hope for your full recovery.

Sure sounds like heart problems though.


----------



## Doffen (Sep 25, 2021)

12


----------



## Midsummer (Sep 25, 2021)

13 I can not say more than what has been said


----------



## inferno (Sep 25, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> Have you ever thought, I’m serious about this, that what is wrong with you now may have been caused by one or more of the many experimental drugs you’ve taken in your life? I’m not judging at all, I promise. But, when you take drugs that aren’t regulated you really have no idea what you’re up against. Hopefully whatever is going on with you can be figured out by a good Dr. Our bodies are complex to say the least and we really have no idea what we are doing to them when we ingest different types of substances. I have a blood disorder that isn’t all that rare, but it took almost 60 years before I was given the only test that lets the Drs. know that I have it. It almost killed me which is why I was finally given the test but think of all of the people my age who, because of our age have issues and don’t know what’s wrong with them.



i'm not excluding anything, but i gave up "recreational drugs" maybe 15-20 years ago. this whole thing started maybe 3-4 months ago with an influenza/lung infection. the yopo seeds are quite well known by now, they have been used for about 1-2000 years or so in south america. i just wanted to see if they would have any kind of healing effect. and while they seem to have that, the side effects are, ehh a bit harsh and over the top. it was worth a try though.

usually the body is very good at healing itself. i dont have any known underlying diseases and i don't take any medication. so for me to be sick for a long time is something new. and i'm willing to go pretty far to get rid of it and get well.


----------



## inferno (Sep 25, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> 9-10
> 
> Ever looked into Hypochondria, psychosomatic effects thereof, and psychological affects thereof?



i'm not really hypochondric, i think i suffer from the inverse of that. 

this could be 100% caused by some psychosomatic things. i mean most diseases actually are in one way or another. 
not excluding this at all. could be stress related/triggered. 

it has been known for quite some time that people can get sick by simply thinking about bad stuff all the time. 
the brain/mind has both the power to heal you and make you sick.
my own philosophy is to heal the brain/mind - and the brain will heal the body. 

also, lately the entire world has turned into ****. there is war, corona, protests, energy crisis, climate crisis, unemployment, crimes etc etc.
and i, just like everyone else gets bombarded with this crap 24/7.


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2021)

All the best to my free thinking nordic neighbour..


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 25, 2021)

inferno said:


> i'm not really hypochondric, i think i suffer from the inverse of that.
> 
> this could be 100% caused by some psychosomatic things. i mean most diseases actually are in one way or another.
> not excluding this at all. could be stress related/triggered.
> ...



I completely agree man. Depression and COVID is so real right now.


----------



## Bear (Sep 25, 2021)

inferno said:


> also, lately the entire world has turned into ****. there is war, corona, protests, energy crisis, climate crisis, unemployment, crimes etc etc.
> and i, just like everyone else gets bombarded with this crap 24/7.


----------



## inferno (Sep 25, 2021)

i, like everyone else, think i'm immune to all the negative crap happening all over. but in reality we all get affected by it. 
it wears us down mentally.


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 25, 2021)

Not to be an amateur shrink, but what you describe is also similar to severe depression. Just throwing it out there for consideration.


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2021)

Dhoff said:


> Not to be an amateur shrink,


Go on..


Dhoff said:


> what you describe is also similar to severe depression.


Oh really..


----------



## chefwp (Sep 25, 2021)

Sorry to hear that you have these frustrating struggles, wishing you well.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 25, 2021)

inferno said:


> i'm not really hypochondric, i think i suffer from the inverse of that.
> 
> this could be 100% caused by some psychosomatic things. i mean most diseases actually are in one way or another.
> not excluding this at all. could be stress related/triggered.
> ...



Walk away from it,,,,, shut it down,,,, take control,,,,, eliminate it completely from your life. Most of the time, we're getting battered by the same negative news stories, over and over again. Shut it down,,,, walk away. Focus on the beauty in this world, and believe me, there's plenty of it out there if we just focus on it. It just doesn't make for good TV ratings.

Recently, I've completely eliminated shows with senseless violence,,,,, and political news programming that batters you over and over again with different perspectives of the same story, night after night, after night. Not interested thanks. Goodbye. Since doing so, I've noticed a huge difference in my own personal outlook, and I'm feeling invigorated again. 

Too many people these days, live their lives on social media platforms. Get rid of it, and get back into the real world, where good things can and do happen. It may not "cure" your specific issue, but it certainly puts you more at peace, with a more positive outlook. There are things in this world which we as individuals, simply can't do anything about, but this is one that we can. Walk away. Make the right choice for "you".


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 25, 2021)

Lars said:


> Go on..
> 
> Oh really..



uncalled for.


----------



## Lars (Sep 26, 2021)

Dhoff said:


> uncalled for.


Sorry, didn't mean to cause offense.


----------



## Boynutman (Sep 26, 2021)

Take care man! I certainly would keep the stress/depression thing in sight. So easy to fool ourselves believing "I can handle it and it is only temporary". But it is a silent disabler.


----------



## Delat (Sep 26, 2021)

Is it possible you have long-haul covid from an asymptotic or mild case last year or early this year? I think a lot of long-haulers have breathing/lung/fatigue issues. And I think some research has shown long-haul symptoms can crop up later for mild and asymptomatic cases. If you haven’t been vaccinated, that’s been shown to help with long-covid in some cases.

Otherwise the alternative is some esoteric House MD type of thing since all tests are negative. I hope you’re able to figure it out and get well soon. While the psych aspect is interesting, I’d keep pursuing a medical diagnosis - sounds like you might need a cardiac specialist or a team-oriented facility like Mayo Clinic.


----------



## PineWood (Sep 26, 2021)

14 All the best inferno! I'm a quiet member but I love to read your opinions.
Docters know a lot but cannot explain everything.


----------



## migwal (Sep 27, 2021)

Happy healing buddy, all the best with it.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Sep 27, 2021)

Boynutman said:


> Take care man! I certainly would keep the stress/depression thing in sight. So easy to fool ourselves believing "I can handle it and it is only temporary". But it is a silent disabler.


I would add anxiety to that list,,, perhaps #1 on that list.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 27, 2021)

add me to the list of folks who care.
It seems to me there is plenty advice, but more important is the ,even when 'virtual', support!

cutting out social media and most of the news is soo liberating.

NB: Sweden has a pretty apt medical community where psychosomatic aspects are usually not ignored. There are several world class hospitals, to name one; Karolinska Intitutet. It may be the same as where I live, that getting access to what is needed is a matter of finding your way through the system, which can be time consuming yet the potential should be there!

So hang in, and keep at it...perseverance pays off!


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 1, 2021)

I somehow got a notification someone quoted a post of me in this thread, think that was a fubar somewhere...
But I just read the thread anyway, and hope you figure out what's going on and get rid of it @inferno!

I'm not the most active user on here (as every time I have a knife interest episode it ends up costing me money), but I'm sorry to read this. I remember your cow sword thread in the handiwork section 

You'd be surprised about how many people care


----------



## inferno (Oct 1, 2021)

Delat said:


> Is it possible you have long-haul covid from an asymptotic or mild case last year or early this year? I think a lot of long-haulers have breathing/lung/fatigue issues. And I think some research has shown long-haul symptoms can crop up later for mild and asymptomatic cases. If you haven’t been vaccinated, that’s been shown to help with long-covid in some cases.
> 
> Otherwise the alternative is some esoteric House MD type of thing since all tests are negative. I hope you’re able to figure it out and get well soon. While the psych aspect is interesting, I’d keep pursuing a medical diagnosis - sounds like you might need a cardiac specialist or a team-oriented facility like Mayo Clinic.



it very well could be. and i know for a fact even though i dont have any antibodies i could still have had covid. 
it could also be a 2 factor disease or even 3 factor.

and if you read this extremely detailed atricle about covid (that you will never ever read in the main stream news, you know that this could very well be the case), this article tells you how it REALLY works.






Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com












Spartacus - The Automatic Earth


Gustave Caillebotte Rue Mont-Cenis, Montmartre 1880 This is an anonymously posted document by someone who calls themselves Spartacus. Because it’s anonymous, I can’t contact them to ask for permission to publish. So I hesitated for a while, but it’s simply the best document I’ve seen on...




www.theautomaticearth.com


----------



## inferno (Oct 1, 2021)

anyway i just want to say thanks to you guys that even care about some unknown random guy on the internet.
not many people do.


----------



## inferno (Oct 1, 2021)

yeah i'd just might explain why i tried the yopo seeds. basically the modern health care system can't even find what wrong with me. according to them i'm all fine. and then i know this is beyond their scope, so i gravitate to the stuff that resides_ beyond _modern health care.

it operates in the mind/whole organism/completely other dimensions area. some might call them psychedelics. but for the people down in south america. that have taken these for several 1000 years (i think yopo have been used for over 4000 years which would make it the longest used recorded medicine on earth). for them its real. it really works. and i would go as far as saying that they are right. ayahuasca for instance works very well. what does it cure? it cures the stuff the regular meds can't cure. it kinda takes over where they stop. the truly hard stuff. and you can find at least 10000 testimonies of this. yet in modern medical science this does not exist at all. of courrse they are talking out of their asses as usual.

i knew the yopo seeds would do something. and they have been used for several 1000 years for medical use. so i tried them. prepared in the traditional way. and this seems to be the only way that they actually do work. and they do work. make no mistake.

its just one thing. for me it simply dampens the symptoms for a while. they dont cure anyhting. and this is just how modern medicine works. everything they do is just dampen the symptoms. they dont actually cure anything. because to actually cure anything you have to know the underlying cause.

and this is exactly what ayahuasca does. its basically a powerful diagnose instrument. while it also happens to be a very strong psychedelic. but sometimes it could be just one of them. and you never know what its gonna be. and when you know the cause of the disease. why and how. then its easy to fix it.
with ayahuasca you basically find out what the cause is, and then you solve it. right there and then. you fix the root cause.

the yopo seeds are not like that. but they still seem to dampen my symptoms. also ayahuasca doesn't even seem to work at all for me now. what i have seems to lock out ayahuascas activity to 100%. and aya is still kinda 50/50 if it even works at all usually. not very scientifically repeatable at all. but when it works. it really works.


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 29, 2021)

@inferno did you get any further trying to figure out what the cause is?
Don't feel obligated to share details, just hope it'll get better for you


----------



## inferno (Oct 30, 2021)

no. no one really knows why.

i'm getting better though. i feel my lungs are almost completely cured. maybe 90% sometimes i feel it but most of the time not.

chest pain gone. 

hearth problems a lot less. especially the thing where it felt like my hearth was stopping for a while.
i still feel it a few times a day but its better than once a minute or so.

i'm guessing this will be gone in a month or 2.


----------



## Chopper88 (Nov 2, 2021)

That is great to hear!
Thank you for the update, and hopefully it indeed clears up over the next months. Wishing you a full recovery.

Ideally you'd find the root cause of course, but there's not much you can do about that in this case I guess...

Take care not to push your physical boundaries the upcoming time, I've seen that happen a few times now with lung related problems.
I know someone who pushed it and had to sit on the floor in the same spot for an hour to regain some energy.


----------

